# Accommodation assistance if poss....



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

We are planning to visit the UK from around 20th April – 24th May and we will be needing accommodation. We wonder if anyone knows of, or has available, a furnished property or static mobile home (only one bedroom required) that we could rent for a reasonable fee (not holiday rate). Anywhere around Wilts, Oxfordshire, Bucks, Hants, Herts, Sussex would be ideal. We are likely to want it again Aug/Sep this year and for future visits as and when.

We are known by several people on this and other forums (Jojo to start with) and I am sure we can be ‘vouched for’ as responsible and trustworthy and our letting agent here would I am sure give a reference. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

shoemanpete said:


> We are planning to visit the UK from around 20th April – 24th May and we will be needing accommodation. We wonder if anyone knows of, or has available, a furnished property or static mobile home (only one bedroom required) that we could rent for a reasonable fee (not holiday rate). Anywhere around Wilts, Oxfordshire, Bucks, Hants, Herts, Sussex would be ideal. We are likely to want it again Aug/Sep this year and for future visits as and when.
> 
> We are known by several people on this and other forums (Jojo to start with) and I am sure we can be ‘vouched for’ as responsible and trustworthy and our letting agent here would I am sure give a reference. Any help will be appreciated.


May be worth googling for "house swap" type sites if you are happy to let someone use your place in the sun while you are away. I imagine someone would bite your hand off!
B


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

notlongnow said:


> May be worth googling for "house swap" type sites if you are happy to let someone use your place in the sun while you are away. I imagine someone would bite your hand off!
> B


Thanks great idea, but we are moving out of this rented house and then into a different rented house on our return.


----------

